# Sample contract coder contract/All specialties



## keke74 (Jun 25, 2009)

Does anyone by chance have a sample contract for those interested in contract coding, and how do you determine fees based on specialties? Any information or resources anyone could provide in helping with this matter would be great!!!

Thanks


----------



## FractalMind (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello Keke74, did you ever had a reply or figure it out? I would appreciate if you can help me get a sample coder contract,

Thanks!

Erika O.
burbankbilling@yahoo.com


----------

